# Katy Perry: Part of Me 3D



## MechaTC (Jun 25, 2012)

PAHRA said

This film tells the story of the trajectory of Perry's career as gospel singer Katy Hudson until the present day as pop singer and global superstar Katy Perry, bearing testimony from Katy about her childhood, talking about the Teenage Dream era, with scenes from backstage of her last world tour while trying to take time to resolve personal problems, including her divorce from British comedian Russell Brand. The interim scenes document her last world tour, the California Dreams Tour, and were recorded on November 23, 2011 at Staples Center, Los Angeles.

So, who's seeing it?!

I wouldn't have made this thread unless I were going to see it. She's my girl 

Saw her in concert last year and it was great. I'd like to see the back stage stuff to see what it took to pull off the show.


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck Katy Perry. Fuck 3D. Fuck Concert movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2012)

Im sooo totes gonna watch this. It sounds amazing,w ell worth paying hard earned money for.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2012)

3D for 3 things I hate - Katy Pery, cheep cash-ins and 3D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2012)

i just wanna see her jugs in 3d


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2012)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i just wanna see her jugs in 3d



This.

DEM TITTAYS are worth it.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 29, 2012)

LOLLLL...

I'll admit, I have a thing for her enormous "talents" as well.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2012)

Why does she have to be in her horrible 'plastic doll' make up even in the shot in front of the mirror?


----------

